# Zack Zack!



## Majestic87 (16. April 2016)

Hi!

Habe gerade wieder meinen Account reaktiviert und suche nun nach Jemanden den Ich werben kann! 

Den 300% Erfahrungsboost möchte Ich uns ungern entgehen lassen, solange die Möglichkeit dazu besteht! 

Horde oder Ally, mir ist beides Recht, ein voller PvP Server sollte es dennoch sein!

Added mich einfach in Skype. Mein Nickname lautet: plusader

Bis dann!


----------

